# Do dogs remember their breeders?



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Right after we got Tucker, his breeder moved to Idaho, and we never had a chance to take him back for visits. Now, We may have the opportunity to meet up with her next spring, as one of her dogs qualified for agility nationals to be held in Harrisburg next March. We love to think that Tucker will remember her, and look forward to them seeing each other after 6 years. Anyone have any experiences with this?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We have had Gambler 4 1/2 years and in that time he had not seen his breeder. When we picked Gussee up he ran up to her(breeder) and was happy to see her and then ran off to check out Gussee. I do think there was some recognition. Years past our goldens would see their breeder more often than Gambler did and they would go nuts when they saw her. I do think they remember.


----------



## CMcQuaid87 (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't have a Golden yet, but I have two Shih Tzus. We went to visit our breeder and they absolutely remembered her. Walking around the house like they know exactly where to go and own the place..lol. My female was so excited when we went to visit and just melted in their arms


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, definitely. Comet was overjoyed the first time he saw Lisa again when he was a couple of years old. Of course, he is generally overjoyed to meet new people, but he greeted Lisa with especial excitement and focus.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, especially in our case. We live across the road from Kuyani's breeder, so we visit frequently. He's always so excited to visit. He loves them (and he also loves playing with the other dogs...  )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy is our only golden that not only sees her breeder, but she sees her mom, dad, and sibblings quite often. She saves her special excitement for her breeder. She is just over the top every time! She doesn't much notice her mom and dad, but her sibblings she's super happy to see. We've been able to take obedience classes with the crew and it's been fun watching them all develop. Have fun with your dog's breeder!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker gets together with his bio family twice a year and he definitely remembers his first human "mom." He was her favorite and he always makes a beeline straight to her. He also remembers his dam, Daisy, and is excited to see her. (She does not reciprocate, LOL.)


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Someone told me dogs (usually puppies) remember people when they spent a span of time with them. 

My friends even let themselves be licked by my puppy cause according to them, the puppy will finally remember them. I'm not sure how scientifically true this is but I firmly believe in this based on my other dog experience


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup my dog does for sure! Lilly gets so happy to see her! Also to see her mom and siblings! It is so cute to watch!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes!

They also remember their mothers and their mothers remember them.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs and his brother did not remember each other when they reunited at 6 months old.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Definately. My older golden was not treated nicely at her breeders, and when we happened to be at the same event, she hid behind me or in her crate. She does not behave 
like that with anyone else. She LOVES people.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

To be honest... my dogs love all people and get super excited and lovable with everyone. I think it would be pretty hard to tell? And they love other goldens.  

LOL. I was in a fun match today and in the ring with Jacks. I looked over my shoulder and saw Bertie (who was tied to the wall since I don't trust him in my soft crate) up and sitting in a total stranger's lap looking very spoiled and secure in the woman's arms. He's not shy.... 

Not much different than how he was with his one breeder when we met up with her and her husband a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will tell you in about 3 weeks. we are headed to the National and Mighty has not seen Barb since 8 weeks old.. he is 18 months old now..Will be interesting to see his reaction.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so excited to hear this. We were sad to have Tucker's breeder move away, as he is such a special dog, and we wanted he to see that. We hope that if we see her next spring that he will remember her. We can never than her enough for giving him to us...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope the Lush puppies remember me. Tally doesnt seem to know his breeder especially. Lushie has seen hers as part of her growing up life and loves her , Finn definitely doesnt recognize his, and Copley lives too far to see his again. It is such an interesting question.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure about the breeder, but just by random chance we ran into two goldens at a dog park a few years back when our bridge-boy Sonny was a year or so old. He ran right up to them, and one snarked at him so he shied away. The other was interested in him, and he was excited about her. I was thinking "whoa, that old girl looks pretty rough!"- and she did! So imagine my surprise to find that she was Sonny's dog-mom!?! The breeder had re-homed her right after Sonny's birth. My husband was horrified that this was his handsome boy's mom, lol! He said to me in the car "he obviously has a lot if his dad in him!". Anyways, Sonny remembered his mom I think, and she seemed to remember her big baby boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna remembers Janice for sure. She goes a little crazy, and it can be hard to train with her in dog class if Janice is there. She also knows all of her relative dogs, and some she goes a little crazy for. She has visited with Janice many times since she was a puppy, so her relationship has stayed strong.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt has contact with both his parents and a few siblings. His breeder lives 2 miles from us . 

But I notice when I take Wyatt out where other dogs are around, he will always go up to another golden first. It's like "Hey your one of my kind" sort of thing.


----------



## Carrielundgren (1 mo ago)

They 100% remember the Breeder and everyone they were around as a new puppy. They also remember their parents and their parents remember them. I saw a puppy from a litter my girl had after 2,years and he literally gave me kisses for at least 10 minutes straight. I have never seen such an excited dog in my life. It was truly the best feeling to see his excitement for me and made me feel so good to know that his bond was so strong with me after so long. I thought he would remember but I had no idea how happy he would be! When a new person comes to his home he is not very inviting and barks an can growl too. His reactions to seeing me was 100% different than meeting a stranger. Now I want to see all my puppies! I think about them all the time and I am still in contact with all of the owners, so hopefully one day we will meet again.


----------

